# wt loss for a wether



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

This is about my DD nigie dwarf wether. He is so fat we can not feel ribs,spine or hips. When he runs he waddles and I am afraid he is going to have a heart attack. She is fast falling in love with him. What is going to be the fastes way to get wt off of him

I was told today to give him alfalfa and a small hand full of grain 2x a day as grass hay would be like feeding him bread. I do not know about that. He is 2.5 years and was most likly banded early. I just do not want to hurt him in any way. We are walking him on short walks daily.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

skip the grain, change to low energy hay and make sure he has enough possibilities to move, jump, exercise:

f.e. put the hay feeder in one corner of the barn/paddock, the water across the paddock, the mineral lick at still another place (so he has to move for his basic needs).

Then add toys to jump on, jump over and place them so, that he HAS to jump on, jump over them to get to the water, the mineral lick, the hay. Try if you can to build a small sized "maze" for him through which he has to find his way several times of the day. Maybe place two or three feeders that you fill only partly so that he has to move from one to the next and place them on different sides of the paddock with obstacles between them.

Start taking him out on longer walks - slow and short first, then gradually built up stamina. If you can, take routes where he has to climb and jump (jumping takes more energy than just walking).

Don't expext him and don't hope for him to loose weight fast. This could be more deadly than his current status. Aim for a moderate, continuing weight loss over a period of months (I'd say about the next 6 months or so).

With winter coming it should be a bit easier, too. Give him enough roughage so that the rumen stays active and works but a bit less energy than actually needed for the temperatures. He will need to burn fat for energy. Monitor him that he doesn't start shivering because of the cold.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

shellyborg said:


> I was told today to give him alfalfa and a small hand full of grain 2x a day as grass hay would be like feeding him bread. I do not know about that. He is 2.5 years and was most likly banded early. I just do not want to hurt him in any way. We are walking him on short walks daily.


I'm not sure who is giving you advice on the alfalfa and grain but I couldn't disagree more. Alfalfa generally has several times as much protein and calcium as grass hay so it would stand to reason that a regulated diet of strictly grass hay would be a much better alternative for reducing the weight in an obese animal.

Heres a link that shows a comparison hay chart. http://www.emmert.com/showbloom/goats.shtml#Hay

Here is another link which explains the different types of hay. http://www.forotherlivingthings.com/types_of_hay.php


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Adult wethers don't need any grain or alfalfa assuming you have a decent quality grass or pasture for them. Overfeeding kills wethers faster than neglect.  

A small amount of grass, in a paddock where he can't overeat and a good mineral supplement is all they need to thrive. 

You might also consider Bio-Chlor if you are worried about calculi.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you every one. You should see this poor guy. I have never seen a goat this fat. His new trick is to get you to come to the fence so he can stand on it and put his forhead on your chest and moan. In the last week he has gone from never been on a lead in his life to walking through the kiddy pool today. I just wish he was a big guy but he is just the right size for my 9 year dd.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The extra work and walking sure won't hurt him any.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

He does not like his new diet. If he could call the Dwarf goat CPS he would. Every time he sees anyone he screams that he is being killed!!!!

We have started to give him carrot rounds cut thin as a treat when he does a good job working.

Hannah his owner wants to take him hiking so bad. I was thinking may be training him to pull a small empty wagon may be better at this time. We would keep it at no weight just walking around the flats on our property. She wants to take him in the xmass light parade and I am just not sure. Any thoughts on this? He is walking daily on the flats at this time.


----------



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't had little goats, but assume all goats are pretty much the same. I've found that my goats will tell me when they've had enough exercise. One of my goats is an "easy" keeper and prone to weight gain. When he gets tired or over exerts himself, he will lie down and insist on a rest. Now that he is older and in better shape, that hardly ever happens. A goat will tell us what they need--sometimes we just fail to listen. 

I would suggest you not worry about overexercising your goat--he will tell you when he's had enough and you'll just need to be patient with him while he rests. 

I also watch for heaving sides and breathing through the mouth--both signs that a goat probably needs a breather--especially in hot weather.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Unless he's panting he's not working very hard. Work him till he's just slightly breathing hard.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I turned the goats out today for a short while (Ihave been really sick) Old fatty ran around with the girls and evened played today. Looks like he is going to do well.


----------

